# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Προβλημα με πλυντηριο Maxx 7

## dimitris1964

Καλησπερα εκει που δουλευε , ξαφνικα σταματησε και αναβοσβηνουν τα led που ειναι στο στυψιμο ενα παρα ενα.
Δηλαδη αναβοσβηνει το led στις 800 στροφες , στις 600 και στο πρωτο απο κατω με την ενδειξη που μοιαζει με λεκανη. Προφανως ειναι καποιος κωδικος σφαλματος. Εαν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## stefos1

το έχεις 8 περίπου χρόνια , είναι σχεδόν για <<πέταμα>> εκτός αν έχεις διάθεση να το φτιάξεις 
το μοντελο ειναι *WAE16161GR/01

*

----------


## stefos1

εδώ είναι το δικό μου για να έχεις μια άποψη για το τι έρχεται   http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.phpt=68843 
και εδώ λέει ότι είναι πρόβλημα μοτέρ , αν είσαι τυχερός μόνο κάρβουνα μπορεί να θέλειBosch-WAE.png

----------


## dimitris1964

Συμφωνα με το σκαριφημα λεει να ειναι μονιμα αναμενα τα δικα μου αναβοσβηνουν

Στάλθηκε από το JY-F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dimitris1964

Υπαρχει διαδικασια reset?

Στάλθηκε από το JY-F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos1

lamps or LED's as they are unlit, flashing or lit continuously
αναβοσβήνει ή ανάβει σταθερά 
αν είναι τα καρβουνάκια η αν έχει καεί το μοτέρ το reset πως θα βοηθούσε ?
άλλαξε τα κάρβουνα 5 ευρό έχουν

----------


## dimitris1964

Λοιπον, πηρα καρβουνακια και το απογευμα θα το ανοιξω. Ελπιζω οπως λες να ειναι καρβουνακια και οχι τιποτα μεγαλυτερο. Παντως το πλυντηριο τα εχει βγαλει τα λεφτα του, τοσα χρονια σχεδον 2 πλυσεις καθημερινα (καθοτι 6μελης οικογενεια) και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που παρουσιαζει κατι.

----------


## stefos1

Ή αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός

----------


## dimitris1964

Ολα καλα με τα καρβουνακια, εκανα και το σχετικο reset και το πλυντηριο ειναι super. Ευχαριστω για την καθοδηγηση.

----------


## pamouleon7

> Ολα καλα με τα καρβουνακια, εκανα και το σχετικο reset και το πλυντηριο ειναι super. Ευχαριστω για την καθοδηγηση.


Καλησπερα το reset πως το εκανες;
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## dimitris1964

Αργησα πολυ να μπω στο site. Απαντήθηκε το ερωτημά σου απο καπου αλλου?

----------


## stefos1

οχι δεν απαντήθηκε

----------


## aquasonic

Καλημερα παιδια, 

Αντιμετωπζω παρομοιο προβλημα με τον αρχικο poster. Το ιδιο ακριβως πλυντηριο, ακριβως ιδιο προβλημα (1ο, 2ο και 3ο ενδεικτικο). Αλλαχθηκαν απο τον πατερα μου τα καρβουνακια γιατι εγω ημουν εκτος Ελλαδας (αυθεντικα Bosch), εκανα επαναφορα αλλα συνεχιζει. Ουσιαστικα μολις παει να γυρισει τον καδο, οπλιζει το ρελε για περιπου 1 δευτερολεπτο και αμεσως ξεοπλιζει, επαναμβανομενα για αρκετη ωρα μεχρι να πεταξει την βλαβη (δεν μπορω να πω, η cpu επιμενει αρκετα :P)


Στο μοτερ πανε 6 κιτρινα καλωδια. Εχει κανεις διαγραμμα να δω τι παει και που;

----------


## aquasonic

Καλημερα και παλι, μικρο update, αποδειχθηκε οτι απλα δεν ειχαν πατησει οι επαφες του στροφομετρου οπως ξαναεκλεινε το μοτερ ο πατερας μου (το ειχε ανοιξει για καθαρισμο απο την σκονη, μετα απο 10 χρονια ειχε γινει χαλια). Μολις γυρισω Ελλαδα (ειμαι εξωτερικο λογω δουλειας) θα ανεβασω με φωτογραφιες οτι σημειωσεις εχω κανει για τον επομενο!

----------


## alexandrosh

το ρεσετ για να γινει πια ειναι η διαδικασία; ειδα σήμερα ενα ιδιο πλυντήριο και αλλάζω καρβουνάκια και θέλω να το κάνω και ρεσετ

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου Δημήτρη 1964 τελικά δεν μας είπες πως έκανες το σχετικό reset.

----------


## d1mitris1

Καλησπέρα και από μένα ξέθαψα το θέμα αυτό!
Το ρισετ πώς γίνεται τελικά στο πλυντήριο αυτό; 
Έψαξα για μανουαλ αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη μπορεί να δώσει κάποιος κάποια βοήθεια ;;

----------

